# where to find good trainers?



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello. I have to admit defeat. I thought I could groom and train and be the ultimate humn for Cora, who is now 7.5 months old. Grooming is not going too bad but training... we need help. He knows all the basic comments. sit, stay, come, go, run, jump, off (the couch), leave it. But he only listens to me when we are alone at home. Outside is a different story. It got started about a month ago. He pulls his harness, he jumps on people, if he is off the leash he would run after runners and cyclists and does not come back to me unless I start running the opposite way, today he pulled his bed apart, after each time he drinks water he flips the bowl upside down (and get thirsty soon), he ran away from home once. OMG, look at my list, what have I done?:jaw:
I am living in Oakville, GTA in Canada. Do you know any good trainers that can save us both?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bidik said:


> Hello. I have to admit defeat. I thought I could groom and train and be the ultimate humn for Cora, who is now 7.5 months old. Grooming is not going too bad but training... we need help. He knows all the basic comments. sit, stay, come, go, run, jump, off (the couch), leave it. But he only listens to me when we are alone at home. Outside is a different story. It got started about a month ago. He pulls his harness, he jumps on people, if he is off the leash he would run after runners and cyclists and does not come back to me unless I start running the opposite way, today he pulled his bed apart, after each time he drinks water he flips the bowl upside down (and get thirsty soon), he ran away from home once. OMG, look at my list, what have I done?:jaw:
> I am living in Oakville, GTA in Canada. Do you know any good trainers that can save us both?


A trainer is certainly a good idea to help you through this, and Dave Gabby can help you find soeone if you PM him. But I hate to tell you... The biggest problem is that Cora is entering adolescence, and it's likely to get worse before it gets better!:biggrin1:


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Absolutely - get a trainer! But, Karen is right. Beau's trainer likes to call him her "favorite bad boy!" Let the trainer help you with one problem at a time and you will feel much better about things. Beau is now 2 years old and he's stretching adolescence into a lifetime plan, it seems. I called the trainer the other day and explained that now we need help to stop his constant tug of war games with the leash and his tie-out rope!! Hang in there!!!!!!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

This too shall pass! But don;t forget - puppyhood goes by very quickly. And even though it seems chaotic and crazy, try to laugh and enjoy the antics. Pretty soon you will have a nice companionable dog. Try to enjoy some of puppyhood while it lasts!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi was tougher during adolescence too... and his went from about 8-18 months. Of course, I had purposely chosen a puppy with higher energy and more drive because I wanted a performance dog, so I suspect his adolescent phase lasted longer than some!


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

He too plays tug wars with his leash. And we are using a harness – it shouldn’t be causing any discomfort. Yesterday we went for a 90 minute walk and he didn’t sit down a minute after that. My sweet boy whom no one could have enough of, turned into a beast. People with rottweilers are changing their ways to avoid us. He is jumping on anything that moves and he is neutered. This is so embarrassing. Two days ago, one day after his bath, he found a small dirty pond and decided to play hippo. I wouldn’t find my dog in the mud if the nose was not sticking out. I am breathless. I think I will send his picture to the dog shaming site. That’s the only way I could think of to enjoy these times.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

word of mouth is the best way to find a trainer. find people with really well trained/well behaved dogs in your area and just ask them. 

Sounds like your puppy entered adolescence. he is gaining independence and testing boundaries. They can be very frustrating during this time. It does get better.


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

I feel your pain! Eloise is 8 months now and I am hoping this is the adolescent stage or else I just messed up somewhere. 

More barking...and growling. She has started to lunge at my face, biting sweaters (while I am wearing them), ignoring "off" commands (to where I have to physically correct).

I have come to the realization that with jumping on people, we have to train others just as much as training our dog. Everyone gives her attention when she does this because "she is just so cute". I feel rude sometimes, but I have to start asking people to ignore her until I get her to sit nicely.

...and she has started to hump her donut bed even though she is spayed.


----------



## Georgette (Jan 3, 2013)

When I was first married, we had two dogs. After that we both swore that we would never have another dog again. Today I realize most of the problems were "US". Through a networking group I am in, I met the most wonderful trainer! I would tell him, if we ever would get a dog, but we never will, he would be the first I would call. Well, two years ago I was investigating dog breeds. I loved everything I read about the havanese and decided that is the dog I want. I have customers and piano students in and out of my house all the time, so it was important that he is trained, especially not to jump on everyone. So, within 1 week of getting Kobi, the trainer was here. That was the best decision I have ever made! At 21 months old, Kobi is the most wonderful dog!! When people come to my house, I tell him to sit, he whimpers, because he is just dying for the attention, but he won't move until I tell him he can. Sometimes I never tell him he can, because some people don't want to be jumped on. I am in the process of trying to get him to sit when they pet him but he gets so excited. I could never have achieved this without the trainer. I now recommend a trainer to anyone getting a new dog. But, the training is only as good as the mom and dad. It isn't always easy, it takes discipline and structure, but it is all soooo worth it! He says there is never a dog too old or mean that he can't train. I also realize it was "ME" getting the training more than Kobi. Hope this is some help.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bidik said:


> He too plays tug wars with his leash. And we are using a harness - it shouldn't be causing any discomfort. Yesterday we went for a 90 minute walk and he didn't sit down a minute after that. My sweet boy whom no one could have enough of, turned into a beast. People with rottweilers are changing their ways to avoid us. He is jumping on anything that moves and he is neutered. This is so embarrassing. Two days ago, one day after his bath, he found a small dirty pond and decided to play hippo. I wouldn't find my dog in the mud if the nose was not sticking out. I am breathless. I think I will send his picture to the dog shaming site. That's the only way I could think of to enjoy these times.


Did he look something like this?:biggrin1:

(I think Kodi was about 9 months in these pics)


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

krandall said:


> Did he look something like this?:biggrin1:
> 
> (I think Kodi was about 9 months in these pics)


very much so, except for the head. At least Kodi kept his head clean. 
Not sure of this is a typical Havanese behaviour but Cora loves getting wet and then probably to shake off the water he gets hyper. He jumps around and messes up everything on his way, including me.


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Chica'sMom said:


> Went through a similar stage two months ago. This monster puppy appeared out of nowhere. Happy to report that there has been a huge personality change at 9.5 months. She's really settled down. As Lorraine said, hang in there.
> About the water dish, someone else had that issue. They bought a heavier dish and that solved that problem.


I was dreading the 10 month old stage as I understand that's when they blow coats but if there is hope Cora will be a little nicer by then, well bring it on!


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Tuss said:


> word of mouth is the best way to find a trainer. find people with really well trained/well behaved dogs in your area and just ask them.
> 
> Sounds like your puppy entered adolescence. he is gaining independence and testing boundaries. They can be very frustrating during this time. It does get better.


I did ask around but not truly convinces yet. I was wondering if there are type of training types Havanese does best in. I am fairly new to this but was thinking there might be like montessori school or military school kind of disctinction between trainings and Havanese might thrive in one of them?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Bidik said:


> I did ask around but not truly convinces yet. I was wondering if there are type of training types Havanese does best in. I am fairly new to this but was thinking there might be like montessori school or military school kind of disctinction between trainings and Havanese might thrive in one of them?


give Gillian an email , if she can't help you she will know someone who can, . Gillian is one of the best trainers I 've come to know. http://www.whoswalkingwho.net/


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> give Gillian an email , if she can't help you she will know someone who can, . Gillian is one of the best trainers I 've come to know. http://www.whoswalkingwho.net/


will do. thank you!


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

Bidik said:


> Hello. I have to admit defeat. I thought I could groom and train and be the ultimate humn for Cora, who is now 7.5 months old. Grooming is not going too bad but training... we need help. He knows all the basic comments. sit, stay, come, go, run, jump, off (the couch), leave it. But he only listens to me when we are alone at home. Outside is a different story. It got started about a month ago. He pulls his harness, he jumps on people, if he is off the leash he would run after runners and cyclists and does not come back to me unless I start running the opposite way, today he pulled his bed apart, after each time he drinks water he flips the bowl upside down (and get thirsty soon), he ran away from home once. OMG, look at my list, what have I done?:jaw:
> I am living in Oakville, GTA in Canada. Do you know any good trainers that can save us both?


Your dog is ahead of the game and is entering his terrible 2's at only 7.5 months!


----------



## Sharonefinkel (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a 4 month old Havanese, he is my first. Do all of them go through this behavior even when neutered?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sharonefinkel said:


> I have a 4 month old Havanese, he is my first. Do all of them go through this behavior even when neutered?


It doesn't have anything to do with being neutered... it has to do with being an adolescent. All animals go through it to one extent or another. Dogs are no exception.:biggrin1:

Cora seems to be "testing the limits" more than some. A lot of it has to do with good training. Kodi was in regular training from about 12 weeks. He definitely became more barky during adolescence, and had a shorter attention span, but it wasn't too bad, because we stayed on top of things.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your tread has made smile in memory of that time. My male never learned not to jump up, he does not jump on people but when super excited he walks behind them on his back legs with his front arms high in the air...he can walk through the kitchen like this, as long as they don't look in back, we are safe. You will get through this, the best thing to do is training, if you can't find a trainer you feel is a good fit for your time and life style, you can always go to an obedience or rally trial and meet and watch people there, often you will meet trainers showing their own dogs. A good trainer comes equipped with knowledge of different training methods, so they can open up their box of tricks and show you a few.


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Cora is also neutered and when he was 4 months old he was listening to my commands. each day he is getting worse . Today he tried to run away three times. Now he is only going out to backyard on a leash. He is consistently redecorating his cage and my office. He digs flower pots. And we have this weird game of opening doors, if he is in he wants out if he is out he wants in and he can play this all day long. Yesterday, following Gillian's recommendation (whom Dave and Molly have recommended) we signed up for a 1st level obedience class of a reputable school (Scholars in Collars) and I cannot wait our training to start.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Bidik said:


> Cora is also neutered and when he was 4 months old he was listening to my commands. each day he is getting worse . Today he tried to run away three times. Now he is only going out to backyard on a leash. He is consistently redecorating his cage and my office. He digs flower pots. And we have this weird game of opening doors, if he is in he wants out if he is out he wants in and he can play this all day long. Yesterday, following Gillian's recommendation (whom Dave and Molly have recommended) we signed up for a 1st level obedience class of a reputable school (Scholars in Collars) and I cannot wait our training to start.


Good for you. Were you able to get into one of her facilities. Yeah they will keep you busy if you answer their cry all the time. Remember , you initiate everything. Let us know how classes go.


----------

